# Tri Tip & ABTs



## Helen_Paradise (Sep 15, 2007)

Thursday was my first day off in 9 days...so I decided to cook up a tri tip and make some ABTs. 

I cooked the tri tip on the pass down grill I got from a co-worker moving to another office out of state. Cooked it over oak with Susie Q's SMS.



Sittin' cow




ABTs were filled with a cream cheese/Lil' Smokies mix and sprinkled with Wolfe Rub. Easy and simple. 







Finished:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 15, 2007)

Nice!  very juicy!


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 15, 2007)

That last pic in it's mega size is worth more than a thousand words.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Sep 15, 2007)

Really lovely

Rich


----------



## Unity (Sep 15, 2007)

Dang, that looks fantastic!  

I've got the Susie Q's SMS   , now all I have to do is find a butcher who knows what a tri-tip is. 

--John  8) 
(The couple of times I've asked I've gotten blank stares. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 15, 2007)

That looks great Helen!


----------



## wittdog (Sep 15, 2007)

Tastefully Done...That looked awsome.


----------



## Big Ron1 (Sep 15, 2007)

looks great!   I really like that Grill.


----------



## surfinsapo (Sep 15, 2007)

Right on Helen!!!!  [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 16, 2007)

Fantastic job Helen!  You need to post pic's of your cooks more often!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 16, 2007)

Excellent job Helen! Neat grill!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Sep 16, 2007)

Beef & ABTs mmmmmmmmmmmmm great lookin meal Helen


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Looks great Miss Helen. Cool grill


----------



## john a (Sep 17, 2007)

Me too, food looks delicious and that is a very neat grill.


----------



## bknox (Sep 17, 2007)

Very NICE!


----------



## Griff (Sep 18, 2007)

Excellent. My household is a big fan of tri tips.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Sep 18, 2007)

*I hope you thanked them for that grill........pretty cool little rig!

That BEEF looked excellent!*


----------



## Unity (Sep 20, 2007)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> Sittin' cow


I meant to comment earlier about your incredible bovine sculpture. It keeps coming back to mind. That's just about too much for words.   

--John  8)


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 21, 2007)

Unity said:
			
		

> Dang, that looks fantastic!
> 
> I've got the Susie Q's SMS   , now all I have to do is find a butcher who knows what a tri-tip is.
> 
> ...



John, tell the butcher that its the top of the sirloin.  They usually cut it up into steaks.  My local Food Kitty butcher gets it for me for $2.99 lb.

Helen, once again job well done.  That is a cool grill.


----------



## CarolinaQue (Sep 21, 2007)

I thought that Tri-Tip came from the Bottom Sirloin?

Tim


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 21, 2007)

CarolinaQue said:
			
		

> I thought that Tri-Tip came from the Bottom Sirloin?
> 
> Tim



My bad.  Your right.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 21, 2007)

Unity said:
			
		

> Helen_Paradise said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



      
Wow... You're right!!! 
That's pretty cool !


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Sep 21, 2007)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Unity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Happy I wasn't the only one amused.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 21, 2007)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Happy I wasn't the only one amused.[/quote:2umz50j3]


That's like those images of a religious figure on toast errr sumpthin.


----------



## Griff (Sep 21, 2007)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Helen_Paradise said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's like those images of a religious figure on toast errr sumpthin.[/quote:181erh7h]

I had the same thought. You should sell on ebay in one of those sacred cow countries.


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 22, 2007)

I think that is one of the coolest cows I have ever seen. Great grill and the food looks amazing. 

I would like to see more of your cooks


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 22, 2007)

Helen must have done a lot of cloud art in her time.  That is way cool.


----------



## K Kruger (Sep 30, 2007)

Unity said:
			
		

> Dang, that looks fantastic!
> 
> I've got the Susie Q's SMS   , now all I have to do is find a butcher who knows what a tri-tip is.
> 
> ...


There are a dozen Trader Joe's in the DC area--all carry it. http://www.traderjoes.com


----------



## Unity (Sep 30, 2007)

K Kruger said:
			
		

> Unity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really! I've never shopped for meats at Trader Joe's. Thanks, Kevin.   

--John  8)


----------



## K Kruger (Oct 1, 2007)

Individually cryo'd in the fresh meat cold case, usually next to the cheeses or produce.  They've been switching to Aussie beef--probably have switched chain-wide by now. It's just as good, imo, but $.90-$1.10 less/lb.


----------

